# TVU - Player , Sopcast , Video streaming....



## melo82 (4. Februar 2007)

Hi ,
Da ich gern ami-sports anschaue benutze ich 2 Player zum live-streaming . 
Hab aber sowohl beim TVU-Player als auch bei Soapcast ne  schlechte qualität . mit der quali machts halt nich so sehr viel spass , wenn man manchmal nich mal den spielstand lesen kann   . geschwindigkeit liegt bei etwa 20-60 kpbs , hab aber 6000er dsl mit fathpath . habt ihr vielleicht ne idee wie ich meine player schneller bzw ne besser quali bekomme ? wäre cool   

Sry weiss nich genau ob des hier das richtige Unterforum is .


----------

